# Cyclechat Golf Day?



## JRTemple (9 Jul 2020)

Hey guys, do we have any other golfers on here? I was wondering if we could get enough of us together for a society golf day?

Probably in August when things are hopefully better!

Probably in the midlands somewhere like Forest of Arden so we can all get there.

Nice hotel we can stay at as well at the Forest of Arden and they do some cracking deals.

Anyone?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-golfist-thread.263997/


----------



## Slick (9 Jul 2020)

Would you need your inoculations updated to venture so far north?


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2020)

Sounds like a good idea but not practical for me. 

Otherwise you could all come to Oslo, stay at ridiculously expensive hotels, drink strong crap expensive lager but play for free where I work (greenkeeper) or pay at other, more prestigious, courses. 🙂


----------



## Slick (9 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds like a good idea but not practical for me.
> 
> Otherwise you could all come to Oslo, stay at ridiculously expensive hotels, drink strong crap expensive lager but play for free where I work (greenkeeper) or pay at other, more prestigious, courses. 🙂


You had me at Oslo, but lost me at crap beer.


----------



## L Q (12 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds like a good idea but not practical for me.
> 
> Otherwise you could all come to Oslo, stay at ridiculously expensive hotels, drink strong crap expensive lager but play for free where I work (greenkeeper) or pay at other, more prestigious, courses. 🙂


What course do you work at?

I played at Miklagard years ago

Really need a trip back to Norway.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jul 2020)

L Q said:


> What course do you work at?
> 
> I played at Miklagard years ago
> 
> Really need a trip back to Norway.


Grønmo GC, just south of Oslo - only 9 holes but a good standard and VERY busy. 

Miklagard is a lovely course but I'm not a great fan, playing-wise. 

There are a lot of good courses in Norway, more so in Sweden.


----------



## L Q (12 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Grønmo GC, just south of Oslo - only 9 holes but a good standard and VERY busy.
> 
> Miklagard is a lovely course but I'm not a great fan, playing-wise.
> 
> There are a lot of good courses in Norway, more so in Sweden.



I was there in 2002 and golf was really just starting to take off. Loved the country. 

I wasn’t a great fan of Miklagard, considering Robert Trent Jones has a blank canvas it’s a poor course. 

Much Prefer Bjavvann near Kristiansand but only went when it was 9 holes, would like to see it now it’s 18 holes.

Lofoten is the bucket list course for me, one day.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Well this thread didn't get far .
I get the impression there are not many golfers on here.
My club (that sounds so pretentious) is a great 10 hole near Warrington. Excellent condition.
Good club house that knocks out good meals at good prices.
Not played much since I got the dreaded flu in January but may try a game this coming week.


----------



## Slick (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well this thread didn't get far .
> I get the impression there are not many golfers on here.
> My club (that sounds so pretentious) is a great 10 hole near Warrington. Excellent condition.
> Good club house that knocks out good meals at good prices.
> Not played much since I got the dreaded flu in January but may try a game this coming week.


I lost my way a couple of years back when I almost gave it up after paying the fees for 3 years on the bounce and 9nly playing 4 or 5 times a year and even then I'd be watching cyclists go by and wish I'd gone on the bike instead. 

That changed as the club brought in a new team of green keepers, what a difference they made and still are making to the course. It really got me back interested in competing again and today will be my 4th round since last Saturday and it's my last chance to qualify for the club championship today. No chance of winning it but always like to be part of it.


----------



## L Q (25 Jul 2020)

Play regularly. Love the game and try my best to combine my riding and golf time. The commute to work helps me maintain miles so I get to go and hit the white ball on a Sunday morning. 

A member at a very nice course and I try to play about 30 or 40 other courses a year. Only last week I was in St Andrews for a week and enjoyed that incredibly.

Handicap has gone from 7 to 13 so it clearly shows how good I am 😳

Won’t be winning anything anytime soon......


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

L Q said:


> Play regularly. Love the game and try my best to combine my riding and golf time. The commute to work helps me maintain miles so I get to go and hit the white ball on a Sunday morning.
> 
> A member at a very nice course and I try to play about 30 or 40 other courses a year. Only last week I was in St Andrews for a week and enjoyed that incredibly.
> 
> ...


ahhh but thats the beauty of golf......with your h/c you could have a good day next week and win a comp.
I have the occasional few weeks when I play well, win a few comps them go back to my usual cr*p.


----------

